# Favorite Violin Concertos by a living composer



## messiaenfanatic (Dec 21, 2007)

This past Saturday I heard Elmar Oliveira perform Einojuhani Rautavaara's Violin Concerto w/ the Colorado Symphony Orchestra. It is definitely a piece of music I recommend along w/ just about any work by Rautavaara. It definitely has the trademark Rautavaara sound to it. Moments of beauty along with intensity.


----------



## Ephemerid (Nov 30, 2007)

Technically it's not a violin concerto, but I love Arvo Part's Tabula Rasa which has a good deal of solo (and duo) violin work. (I do not care for his violin solo + strings version of Fratres however).


----------



## Fernando (Jan 28, 2008)

*Favorite Violin Concerto is...*

I love the hipnotic effect of the Concerto for Violin and Orchestra by Philip Glass.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Fernando said:


> I love the hipnotic effect of the Concerto for Violin and Orchestra by Philip Glass.


That's a good piece... one of the best minimalist concertos out there. You might also want to check out Glass's Cello Octets, as they produce a similar hypnotic, haunting effect.


----------



## Fernando (Jan 28, 2008)

BuddhaBandit said:


> That's a good piece... one of the best minimalist concertos out there. You might also want to check out Glass's Cello Octets, as they produce a similar hypnotic, haunting effect.


Thanks, BuddhaBandit! Good thing I joined the forum. I haven't heard them yet, but as I like many of the solo piano pieces and the violin concerto, I will definitely check them out.


----------

